# pacesetters



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

i just bought a pair of pacesetter longtube headers and it seems that it only comes with two 02 sensor extensions and the last time i looked under my car i had four 02 sensors so i dont understand how its goin to wire up. there is one sensor before the cats and one after the cats and before the resinators so wat do i do?? thanks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

You only need extensions on the rear O2 sensors. Pacesetter only has
non cat mid pipes so if you plan to use cats, you will need cats welded
into the mids. If you don't use cats, you don't need the rear O2s and need
them tuned out to stop a CEL.
(This is for 05-06s, not sure on an 04)

Larry


----------



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

ok thanks, since im going with the catless mids that goes with it how would i go about tuning out the sensors I have a diablo tuner could that be used to turn it off? Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You can turn the rear O2s off with the Diablo.


----------



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok thanks


----------

